# Noob from MA



## Jrluz14 (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone I just joined the site after browsing for a while now. Anyway, I'm just getting back into bodybuilding after taking over a year off to train MMA. I regret it because I lost a lot while doing that. I went from about 160lbs to 198 in a little over a year while lifting but then for MMA  I had to cut from 198 to 185 then again from 185 to 179. Not fun watching myself shrink. I'm back up to 190 now and I'm looking to go up to around 205 with at least <10% bf. I'm researching a lot and looking to go the anabolic route. I'll be asking questions soon.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 11, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the site.  How exciting being in MMA, that is some rough stuff


----------



## Jrluz14 (May 11, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the site.  How exciting being in MMA, that is some rough stuff



Yeah definitely rough. The training is 10x rougher than the fighting itself. By far the most physically demanding sport if you ask me.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mlc308 (May 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zok37 (May 12, 2011)

Hello Jrluz14, welcome to the forum


----------

